# Lower thigh pain and saddle setup



## andyR00 (16 Jul 2018)

Obviously your going to get some kind of pain from cycling. However I've noticed that what I call lower thigh pain. So not quite knee pain but just above the knee and maybe 2 or 3 inches above that. Well that area is always noticeably the most painful the next day after a cycle. The pain isn't particularly bad but I could see it becoming an issue over time. I am thinking it's probably because my bike isn't setup correctly.

Basically I have it so when sitting on it and full tiptoes stretched out I can just touch the ground with my toes. I feel I should be higher still though. Basically so there's about an inch gap from ground with full tiptoes stretched.

Any tips?


----------



## vickster (16 Jul 2018)

Put the saddle up and see if that sorts the issue? Also tinker with the fore and aft position of the saddle

What type of bike is it?

Do you clip in? If so, perhaps the cleat position needs adjusting

How far are you riding? Do you stretch after?

Pain from Cycling isn’t a given either if everything is set up right and you’re cycle fit


----------



## Heltor Chasca (16 Jul 2018)

Measuring toes to ground isn’t how to fit yourself to your bike. Too many vagaries and you are using the pedals not the ground. That is ok for setting up a bike for a young child.

A good starting point, if you are new to this, is to sit on the saddle with your shoulder against a wall or someone balancing you. Put the pedal in the lowest position and your HEEL should just skim the top of the pedal. Incremental changes of 5mm sounds small, but when bike fitting it is massive.

Work from there. I find if my knees gets sore, the saddle is too low. If my lower back feels stiff, the saddle is too high.

Fore and aft position is something a bit different.


----------



## vickster (16 Jul 2018)

Knee should be slightly bent when foot on pedal? How does that work if heel on,y skimming pedal?


----------



## DCBassman (16 Jul 2018)

Because the distance to the ball of your foot is longer. Leg will therefore not be quite locked out.
Note to self: saddle needs checking, fely a bit low last outing!


----------



## Slick (16 Jul 2018)

Sounds like mine needs adjusting as well.


----------



## andyR00 (16 Jul 2018)

Just for reference it looks like I'm talking about the Vastus Medialis muscle which is the inner lower quad muscle. You can google for an image.


----------



## Alan O (16 Jul 2018)

If I ride a bike with the saddle too low, I get pain around the same area.


----------



## vickster (16 Jul 2018)

Alan O said:


> If I ride a bike with the saddle too low, I get pain around the same area.


Yep, this


----------



## sight-pin (16 Jul 2018)

The leg should look straight when your 'Heel' is resting on the pedal when sitting works for me.
Edit: With pedal at bottom.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Jul 2018)

http://www.jimlangley.net/crank/bikefit.html


----------



## Heltor Chasca (16 Jul 2018)

This link is especially good. Colin’s write up is respected and very user friendly.

http://wheel-easy.org.uk/uploads/documents/Bike Set Up 2017a.pdf


----------



## Globalti (26 Jul 2018)

sight-pin said:


> The leg should look straight when your 'Heel' is resting on the pedal when sitting works for me.
> Edit: With pedal at bottom.



I disagree. The convention is that with your leg in what's called the "naturally cocked" position, i.e. hanging loose but not straightened, your heel should be brushing the pedal.

The position of the cleats on the sole makes a difference to comfort and efficiency as well.


----------



## andyR00 (26 Jul 2018)

So after a few decent cycles I can now put this down to being inexperienced and unfit. With each cycle I am getting getting we and stronger.


----------



## Kajjal (26 Jul 2018)

andyR00 said:


> So after a few decent cycles I can now put this down to being inexperienced and unfit. With each cycle I am getting getting we and stronger.



Your not supposed to admit that 

If you do need to adjust your saddle again to get the height right, with the crank down and in line with the seat post you should be able to life yourself off the saddle in line with seat post upwards. If not then your saddle is too high and you will be over reaching to the pedals which can cause various strains and injuries. 

If you look up KOPS it gives a good starting point for the fore / aft position of the saddle on the rails that you can then adjust from to suit.

To get the saddle level use a spirit level but also check the ground you are on is level as well or like I did once you get a crazy saddle tilt.

Good Luck !!!!!!


----------



## andyR00 (26 Jul 2018)

I should say I also adjusted the seat height and saddle angle. I steam cleaned the bike and gear set, oiled it all properly. The difference is night and day.


----------



## Ice2911 (1 Aug 2018)

Lots of good advice on saddle height and I’m glad you are getting fitter and stronger. It might be worth looking at a few simple stretches fircafterwards. British Cycling website has a good section on this. Having said that I’m rubbish at doing them regularly!


----------

